# what do you think?



## dzznuts (Nov 20, 2003)

i just finished putting this tank together, its now a bit different than in this pic. now the clear tubing is moved and hidden. there are a couple more plants and more moss. and the light doesnt shine through the mirror like it is in this pic.
oh yeah and i have hooked up a micro line sprinkler system so that it rains in my tank/terrarium.
i have a powerhead 301 on the left with a filter on it creating circulation in the tank and filtering out big particles. there is a penguin 1140 on the right pumping water up into the hood where it flows into my ac300. as the water leaves the filter it flows down a larg thick piece of bark which directs the water onto the driftwood, and acrsoo to the other side of the tank. there is also a powerhead 402 monted in the ac300 to provide the pressure and flow to the sprinkler system. there is a ultrasonic humidifier in the back right corner next to the water fall to create a nice heavy mist on the water. as for plants in the top, there are a couple firns and a couple java firns that are quite happy in the high humidity. the glow coming through the glass is from a 3 foot floresant, and there are 2-4 foots monted in the hood. the hood and stand I made out or kiln dried red cedar that has oiled with lin seed oil, then lined with copper sheet metal to stop the light coming through.

In the next couple weeks i plan to add a 2 inch glass border around the front and sides of the tank where i pull put dirt and some plants that cant live at the back due to the waterflow back into the tank. under this ledge i will probably mount a couple t-5 or t-8 bulbs to provide extra light for the plants with the piranhas

of yeah and of course there are 5 piranhas in there, one chinese alge eater, one horse faced loach, one chichlid of unknown origin, and a bunch of feader fish.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

That is soo friggin cool!!!!


----------



## baby2boy (Mar 5, 2004)

Nice set there









How many gallons does the tank hold?


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

thats pretty awesome

btw: nice rubber duck!!


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

What the yellow thing floating on the water to the left? A yellow Duck?
Very nice tank







, like asked, how many gal or the dimension?
If you have more pics, they are welcome.
Chouin


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

very nice set-up man. good job


----------



## dzznuts (Nov 20, 2003)

why yes that is a rubber ducky floating in my tank. 
im not exact sure how many gallons the tank is, i think its 40. the top part is 46 x 20 x 20. the back ledge is 8 inches wide and sits about 6 inches off the water, so when the water falls it really airates the water.
so here are a couple more pics...

this is what makes everything work!


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Looks very nice, do you have any closer pictures of setup?


----------



## dzznuts (Nov 20, 2003)

here you can see the sprinklers at work


----------



## dzznuts (Nov 20, 2003)

from the front


----------



## dzznuts (Nov 20, 2003)

here are my p's
sorry for the glare..


----------



## dzznuts (Nov 20, 2003)

here is another of the fish


----------



## dzznuts (Nov 20, 2003)

from the front


----------



## dzznuts (Nov 20, 2003)

and from the side


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

wow thats all i have to say


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

your tank is the most unique and cool lookin tank i have ever seen very nice


----------



## dzznuts (Nov 20, 2003)

thank you very much!
its rerally awsome to hear that after putting in so much work.


----------

